# Sold Rocket Giotto Premium Plus - Ex Demo



## Machina Espresso

Hi all,

We have a Rocket Giotto Premium Plus - Ex Demo for sale.

This is a one off and don't expect to have another for a good while.

It's in near perfect condition and comes with the full years warranty (labour and parts).

First come first served.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/rocket-giotto-premium-plus-v2-hx

Machina


----------



## MooMaa

and it costs?

oops, didn't check link


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Swap you for a simonelli musica


----------



## Thecatlinux

Are you open to offers ?


----------



## Soll

Why doesn't the forum purchase it and then raffle it off !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> Why doesn't the forum purchase it and then raffle it off !


Just done a rocket raffle....

and got £1100 ?


----------



## Jonathan007

£1100 isn't that low ish for one of those?


----------



## jeebsy

Jonathan007 said:


> £1100 isn't that low ish for one of those?


It's ex demo....


----------



## Thecatlinux

If not, do a raffle for the new V3 Rocket


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can we try and keep this thread for people interested in the advertised machine please


----------



## Machina Espresso

Now sold, thanks for all the interest.


----------



## Daren

Machina Espresso said:


> Now sold, thanks for all the interest.


Was it to a forum member?


----------

